# A complete Newbie, What Next?



## Bushcraft4kids (Jan 25, 2018)

I am a complete newbie when it comes to slingshots. I shoot and have used various other methods of hunting, but never with a sling shot. My only previous experience was over 35 years ago, as a young boy, who was influenced by Dennis the Menace and Gnasher. Yes I did have the pea shooter as well.

Back to the purpose of the post. I have been reading about technique when using the sling shot and realise that practice is obliously the key point to attempting to become competent. So my question is. When it comes to practicing are there any drills that you would recommend to get the most out of the effort you put in?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Shoot small aim small hit small. Also repition. It's all about muscle memory.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Start by watching as many Bill Hays You Tube videos as you can especially those on aiming and using the aiming line. Follow the Pocket Predator shooting contest that ends tomorrow....which is shooting at a string. Then follow along with upcoming challenges.

Instead of using clay targets or can lids as I did to start with, use something the size of a penny or nickel for a target. Never stop shooting until you get a hit or multiple hits. That way you remember your last shoot as a success. Got 5-15 minutes with nothing to do? Grab your slingshot and go shoot something.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nathan of Simple Shot has an 'Academy' section on their website. His stuff is very simple to understand. I'd start there. Then Bill Hayes.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I made a ramshackle catch box and just started cutting cans. I remember being amazed at how zippy my Scout and those tapered flat bands were when compared with my wrist rocket of old. I cut half a dozen cans a day for several months. Competing with myself kept it fresh- "If I can cut it in twelve shots, I can dang well cut it in eleven." It's not really a drill but it serves as one. I found myself looking for individual spots and angles on the can to make the cut more expeditiously, and in doing so gained focus and accuracy.

You're at the beginning of an odyssey. What you determine to be gospel this week may very well turn to fallacy the next. As your preferences develop so will your shooting routines. Be patient, shoot a bunch, and have fun.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

All of the above have given very good advice. I will add a couple of more suggestions.

1. After you have been shooting a while make a video of yourself from the side and speak into the camera after every shot. For example say that shot went high and to the right or that shot hit the center. Then watch the video to see what you are doing right and what you are doing wrong. I found that I was getting lazy and dropping my elbow.

2. Shoot with other people whenever you can. Enter tournaments if you can. Don't worry that you might not be good enough to be competitive. You will learn so much. Slingshot people love to help others. You will also have so much fun.

3. I feel pouch release is the hardest thing to learn and affects your accuracy so much. Learn proper pouch release before you develop bad habits.

4. Keep it fun.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Bushcraft4kids said:


> I am a complete newbie when it comes to slingshots. I shoot and have used various other methods of hunting, but never with a slingshot. My only previous experience was over 35 years ago, as a young boy, who was influenced by Dennis the Menace and Gnasher. Yes I did have the pea shooter as well.
> 
> Back to the purpose of the post. I have been reading about technique when using the slingshot and realise that practice is obliously the key point to attempting to become competent. So my question is. When it comes to practicing are there any drills that you would recommend to get the most out of the effort you put in?


1. Safety first.

2. Pouch release is the most important, it spells the difference between a target hit vs a fork hit or worse a hand injury.

3. Watch your shooting form with a mirror from front and side to make sure slingshot and hands are in proper line.

4. Set up a catchbox and shoot at different distances.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Totally agree with everything that everyone has said here already.

One person I would like to add as a reference for learning would be gamekeeper John on YouTube. He's a very accomplished shooter in the UK in competition and hunting alike. He almost exclusively shoots in a TTF or 'through the fork' style. In my own opinion, it is most suited for hunting if that is your objective. This is NOT to say that many (including myself!) have not had much success in using a OTT or 'over the top' style. I just prefer it after a long time of switching back and forth as it seems to provide more of a 'gun sight' style picture.

Best of luck on your journey, and welcome to the party! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I agree with everyone here. Just have fun and let the addiction begin!


----------

